# Kühler für Ryzen 2200g oder 2400g?



## Tim1974 (9. März 2018)

*Kühler für Ryzen 2200g oder 2400g?*

Hallo,

in dem Artikel hier:
AMD Ryzen 5 2400G und Ryzen 3 2200G im Test: Die ersten Ryzen-2000-Modelle kommen mit RX-Vega-Grafik

Wurde ja von sehr hohen Temperaturen unter Prime95 SmallFFTs mit den boxed-Kühlern gesprochen, die ja eigentlich bei AMD einen sehr guten Ruf haben.
Allerdings wird auch erwähnt, daß die Temperatur bei diesem Test mit dem Scythe Orochi um fast 30° niedriger ausfallen soll.

Zum einen ist mir das nicht ganz logisch, weil die APUs ja beide keinen verlöteten IHS haben, daher ist der Wärmeübergang halt schlechter und umso weniger sollte sich eigentlich doch der Kühler auswirken, würde ich zumindest denken, scheint aber anders zu sein, warum?

Zum anderen gibt es den Scythe Orochi wohl gar nicht mehr zu kaufen, es ist ja ein Top-Blow-Kühler der nahezu einen Gewichtsrekord (ca. 1,2 kg) aufstellt, den würde ich mir eh nicht kaufen.

Was wäre denn für die beiden APU ein preiswerter Kühler mit sicherer Befestigung (Verschraubung mit Backplate), der eine ähnliche Kühlleistung hätte?
Wäre der EKL-Alpenföhn Brocken Eco (wiegt zwar nur knapp die Hälfte, dafür ist es aber eben ein moderner Tower-Kühler) von der Kühlleistung ähnlich gut?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## EyRaptor (14. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Ryzen 2200g oder 2400g?*

Hallo ... Tim,

auch bei CPUs mit Wärmeleitpaste reduziert ein besserer Kühler die Temperatur.
Die Verlustleistung generell und die Verlustleistung in Watt pro mm² ist bei diesen CPUs noch recht gering, aus diesem Grund hat die Wlp einen geringeren Einfluss auf die Kühlbarkeit.
Da in einem deiner anderen zahlreichen Threads der 2400g als Option gestrichen scheint, spielt das eh keine große Rolle mehr . 
Dazu sollte man sagen, dass der Boxed Kühler ausreicht um die CPU kühlen solange man als Hobby nicht Prime 95 spielt.

Zum Vergleich Scythe Orochi und Brocken Eco, hast du die einfach mal nur Optisch verglichen?
Auch ohne einen Test gelesen zu haben, kann ich dir sagen, dass die Kühlleistung des Orochi DEUTLICH größer als die des Brocken Eco ist.

Viele Grüße,
EyRaptor

Edit: Ich bin mal gespannt ob deine Kaufabsichten irgendwann zu mehr als Absichten werden .


----------



## bastian123f (14. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Ryzen 2200g oder 2400g?*

Auch mit TIM unterm IHS wirkt sich ein guter Kühler auf jeden Fall besser aus, als der Boxed. AMD hat auch eine sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste verwendet. Da ist Intel leicht hinterher.

Die Kühlleistung hängt auch von der Oberfläche des Kühlers ab. Ein 1kg schwerer Alublock kühlt schlechter als ein 0,5kg Alublock mit Lamellen. Da aber der Scythe und der Brocken beide Lamellen aufweisen, ist es klar, dass der Scythe besser kühlt als der Brocken, da auch die Oberfläche des Kühlers größer ist.

Als Alternative würde ich da eher den Scythe Mugen / Ninja, bequiet! Shadow Rock 2 / Dark rock Pro 3 oder den Noctua NHD 15 sehen.

Allerdings sollte der EKL-Alpenföhn Brocken Eco deutlich besser sein als der Boxed Lüfter und die CPU noch in einem akzeptablen Bereich halten.


----------



## MDJ (14. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Ryzen 2200g oder 2400g?*

Ich hab auf meinem Nebensystem ein 2200G mit dem Boxed-Kühler verbaut. Bisher aber nur im offenen Aufbau auf dem Tisch. Für normale Nutzung macht der Boxed an sich einen guten Eindruck. Temperaturen sind bei synthetischen Benchmarks auch ok.
Mit Prime habe ich nicht probiert, da man von den Resultaten ja eh schon einiges gehört hat. Aber da ich die CPU nicht übertakte, brauche ich so eine Auslastung wie Prime für Stabilitätstests auf dem System auch nicht.
Probiere den Boxed doch einfach mal aus


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Ryzen 2200g oder 2400g?*

Wenn er ins Gehäuse passt nimm einfach einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition (84000000136) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Kostet nur 5 € mehr als der Brocken Eco, hat sehr gute leise Lüfter mit dabei und ist ganz sicher Overkill für die kleine CPU. 

Edit: Das AM4 Kit kommt für 3 € noch drauf.


----------



## blautemple (14. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Ryzen 2200g oder 2400g?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum einen ist mir das nicht ganz logisch, weil die APUs ja beide keinen verlöteten IHS haben, daher ist der Wärmeübergang halt schlechter und umso weniger sollte sich eigentlich doch der Kühler auswirken, würde ich zumindest denken, scheint aber anders zu sein, warum?



Und wie soll das physikalisch möglich sein? Das gesamte Temperaturniveau ist einfach höher...


----------



## Tim1974 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Ryzen 2200g oder 2400g?*

Danke für die Hinweise. 

Ich bin ja anscheinend schon berühmt und berüchtigt für meine häufigen Spurwechsel bei der Kaufplanung, nun habe ich beschlossen die beiden APUs auszuklammern, weil ich ja eh eine sehr potente Grafikkarte rum liegen habe, die ich sowieso einsetzen würde, also auch wenn ich die APU gekauft hätte.
Ich dachte, da die APUs schon der 2000er-Serie angehören, daß sie vom der IPC her schneller wären als ihre Vorgänger, dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein, eher sogar das Gegenteil (2400G vs. 1500X).

Alternativ überlege ich nun einfach den Ryzen3-1200 zu kaufen, da der aber doch nicht mehr so wirklich zukunftssicher ist, wäre auch ein R5-1600 drinn, sofern ich diesen mit dem boxed-Kühler betreibe und ein preiswertes B350-Board nehmen kann.
Ich glaube der 1600 ist wirklich langfristig die günstigste Lösung für mich, auch wenn er erstmal deutlich teurer ist, spare ich langfristig mit ihm Geld, weil ich weit weniger früh wieder aufrüsten muß, außerdem ist er auch noch im 65 Watt TDP Fenster, sollte also mit dem Wraith Spire gut zu kühlen sein, und vielleicht auch damit noch bis ca. 3,8 GHz All Core laufen, ohne wirklich heiß zu werden, oder nicht?


----------



## EyRaptor (14. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Ryzen 2200g oder 2400g?*

Der r5 1600 ist Grundsolide und lässt sich mit dem Boxed Kühler kühlen.
Der r3 1200 hat nur 4 Thread -> nicht die beste Idee wenn es das Budget irgendwie hergibt.


----------

